# I am pretty new to screen printing and am having a few issues, I hope someone can help.....



## tjburgess (Feb 1, 2015)

I am fairly new to this, I bought the DIY kit from Ryonet and since then I have made about 8 designs and printed about 20 shirts. These are estimates but should give you a rough idea about how much I have done so far.

Starting out I had no issues, it was going pretty well. 

Part of my problem is that I stay so busy that I rarely have a full day, or even a full hour, I can devote to making shirts so when I decide on a shirt to print it can take a week or two for me to go from making the design, printing, coating the screens, exposing them and finally printing the shirt. 

Recently I was able to coat my screens but it was almost three weeks before I was able to expose them. When I tried to wash out the design after exposing it the emulsion looked like it was peeling off instead of just washing out like usual. The first screen wouldn't even wash out fully, the second did but it took a lot longer than usual. 

I have always found that I have to make multiple pulls to get enough ink on my shirts. From what I have read it seems like one or two pulls should be enough however I usually have to make at least five. 

Recently though I am doing eight or more pulls and now it is as if I am getting WAY too much ink on the edges of my design but no where near enough in the middle. 

If this helps, I am using a 156 mesh count screen. I used red ink from Ryonet (Mars Red, plastisol ink I believe) on a white and black shirt.(I mean I printed ((or tried to)) on a white shirt then a black shirt.)

I do not know if there is any other information that may be relevant but I will answer any I can to the best of my ability...

Please, any tips, tricks or anything to help with my issues would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TownsendScreen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like the screen is underexposed or the emulsion is bad. Are you using Diazo emulsion or photopolymer? Once the diazo is mixed you have about 30 days to use it. Get a Stouffer step wedge and use it on every screen. With some trial and error you will get your exposure dialed in perfectly. You need a minimum of a "solid 7" on the test. Do some reading on how to do a proper print stroke, there are lots of resources on the net. Pressure, angle, squeegee durometer, off contact, screen tension, ink viscosity, are all factors here. Control the variables and you'll increase print quality.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

tjburgess said:


> Recently though I am doing eight or more pulls and now it is as if I am getting WAY too much ink on the edges of my design but no where near enough in the middle.



Sounds like your platen might be warped, or maybe the squeegee blade isn't seated squarly.

To avoid warping it is always best to remove the printed garment from the platen, after flashing but before you fully cure it.


----------

